# Guitarbeque



## Rich Decker (Jul 10, 2006)

Here are some pictures from last weekends contest. I think the Jersey shore  contests party harder then any contest in the North East.  Half way through 4 contests in 3 1/2 weeks, next weekend Wildwood.

http://www.lostnationvt.com/asbury06.htm


----------



## chris1237 (Jul 10, 2006)

Great pics Rich! how did you do?


----------



## Rich Decker (Jul 10, 2006)

chris1237 said:
			
		

> Great pics Rich! how did you do?



3rd- pork
5th-ribs
6th-brisket
4th-overall

Chicken killed me again 21st. Trying something new for next weekend.


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 10, 2006)

=D> Congrats Rich =D> 
Looked like everybody had a good time except for the dog :grin:
Finally got the pig suit on her huh :!:


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 10, 2006)

Fantastick Rich.  Love the pics.


----------



## chris1237 (Jul 10, 2006)

Great job =D>


----------



## BrooklynQ (Jul 11, 2006)

Good to see you there Rich. 

FYI. I had your ribs at my judging table. They were easily the best in my group.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2006)

BrooklynQ said:
			
		

> Good to see you there Rich.
> 
> FYI.* I had your ribs at my judging table. They were easily the best in my group.*


 :-k  Is this something that is realized afterward?


----------



## Bruce B (Jul 11, 2006)

Rich Decker said:
			
		

> chris1237 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't know Rich, chicken looked damned good to me. Great looking turn-in boxes.


----------



## Rich Decker (Jul 11, 2006)

Rob, I thought the ribs were the worst thing we cooked on Saturday. I brought 6 slabs and Steve brought 9 slabs (to feed the masses after the contest). We got the ribs mixed up and I wasn't sure which we turned in, I tried 4-5 slabs to get the turn in ribs.

Next weekend the kid's are taking over. My stuff is in South Jersey and they are going over and setting up on Friday. I'll try to get there asap on Saturday and act as a consultant for the cook. I'll drive the stuff back on Monday for Harpoon next Friday. This schedule seemed like a good ides in January but it's killing me.




			
				BrooklynQ said:
			
		

> Good to see you there Rich.
> 
> FYI. I had your ribs at my judging table. They were easily the best in my group.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 11, 2006)

that's a great job!  Congrats!


----------



## BrooklynQ (Jul 12, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> BrooklynQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didn't know anything until I saw the pics on Rich's webpage


----------



## DaleP (Jul 12, 2006)

Nice pics Rich. I also thought the chicken looked real good dressed up nicely in the box.


----------



## Finney (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks for posting the pics.  Can't ever post enough pics. =D>


----------



## Woodman1 (Jul 12, 2006)

Rich Decker said:
			
		

> chris1237 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Want to join our team? We'd mop up! :!:


----------



## Jack W. (Jul 12, 2006)

Nice looking stuff Rich.  Man, you guys are hittin it pretty hard.  Sounds like you need a break.  Keep on it .

Good luck and Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Finney (Jul 12, 2006)

Jack W. said:
			
		

> *Sounds like you need a break.
> 
> Keep on it .*



I'm so confused!?!?!? #-o 

LOL


----------



## Jack W. (Jul 13, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Jack W. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry, It's kind of crazy in my world right now.  I've only had 8 hours of sleep in the last 72.  I hate work.  I need a rest.    

Good Q!

Jack


----------

